# now that XP is being "sunsetted" . . . .



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Can I assume that many of you, like millions of others, are quite satisfied with XP and would rather NOT be forced to "upgrade" to win 7 and much less DOWNgrade to 8. 

What are your plans come April 8 ?


If you decide to swallow the less bitter Win 7 pill, you had better get a move on as Macro$haft is no longer selling it and few stores have few left. 

I am seriously considering running a Linux distro for exposed (online) work and keeping an XP partition for my offline work. But that has some serious drawbacks. Hopefully a white knight will be riding Win 9 when it debuts in 2015.

(remember the days when we ANTICIPATED gleefully a new Win version like it was Christmas morning, and NOT a root canal ?)

and please, snide comments from the Job Cultists need not be made

as I said in another post, this is the sunset of the personal computing Golden Age. 

Corporate profits are driving the technology markets. It is no longer about personal choice. It's time for a change. 

are we sheep? or are we men?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Here's where I am with the whole abandonment of XP


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

floating down that river WON'T help. I love that cruise more than anyone, but reality rudely awakens you at the delta


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Im sure corporate profits has a lot to do with. It also may not be feasible for them to maintain something that's becoming obsolete. Hey, their going forwad.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Bill - Xp was great, so was Win98. But Windows 7 by far has them beat. I know, you will say xp is fine and suits you, but if you get windows 7, you will wonder why you waited so long..

Pat


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gabe, 

I have not read ONE review by an OS expert who says Win 8 is FORWARD.

In a world of billions of people, I am sure their is enough profits to be made by giving people choices. Even Henry Ford realized that people would not cater too long to "You can have any color you want, as long as it's black". 

The father of mass production learned that personal choice was the better road to profits than the dead end street of corporate myopia.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> Bill - Xp was great, so was Win98. But Windows 7 by far has them beat. I know, you will say xp is fine and suits you, but if you get windows 7, you will wonder why you waited so long..
> 
> Pat


Pat,

We have a 7 machine, I could get used to it. But I'd rather it by CHOICE, not by corporate edict. And it too will be orphaned. (mainstream support stops January 12, 2015, extended in 2020.)

as I said, remember when we looked FORWARD to a new version? Now it seems they are just trying to keep all those nerds employed with busy work.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> Bill - Xp was great, so was Win98. But Windows 7 by far has them beat. I know, you will say xp is fine and suits you, but if you get windows 7, you will wonder why you waited so long..
> 
> Pat


so true


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

daArch said:


> Pat,
> 
> We have a 7 machine, I could get used to it. But I'd rather it by CHOICE, not by corporate edict. And it too will be orphaned. (mainstream support stops January 12, 2015, extended in 2020.)
> 
> as I said, remember when we looked FORWARD to a new version? Now it seems they are just trying to keep all those nerds employed with busy work.


I would not rely on those dates. Windows 7 in my opinion is not going anywhere anytime soon. But yea, all things come to an end.

I still look forward to new versions. Every now an then they hit a homerun like with 98, xp and 7.

Pat


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ah yes, Windows versions that we wondered why we waited so long for

95b
96 (oooops, it was canceled before release)
ME
Vista
and what was that Bob thing ?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> I would not rely on those dates. Windows 7 in my opinion is not going anywhere anytime soon. But yea, all things come to an end.
> 
> I still look forward to new versions. Every now an then they hit a homerun like with 98, xp and 7.
> 
> Pat


I thought 2000 was one of the best. It was NOT bloat ware


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

daArch said:


> I thought 2000 was one of the best. It was NOT bloat ware


I don't think that was really a home OS. Mostly business ran that. They still ran that at my local paint store up till last year sometime. 

Pat


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

But besides venting my spleen about corporate bullying, I am very interested in knowing what those who are reluctant to give up XP are going to do.

I have not yet made up my mind.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> I don't think that was really a home OS. Mostly business ran that. They still ran that at my local paint store up till last year sometime.
> 
> Pat


it was called "professional" but I ran it for many years. It was quite stable, light, and customizable. I have very fond memories.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

daArch said:


> But besides venting my spleen about corporate bullying, I am very interested in knowing what those who are reluctant to give up XP are going to do.
> 
> I have not yet made up my mind.


I would imagine most will upgrade to either 7 or 8. Some will be like you and maybe switch to linox and then realize it's not all that fun unless you like to hack wifi and stuff like that.

Pat


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

here is my opinion:jester:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Face it Bill, we're getting old, and that means we don't like change. I am also an XP fan. Have it on both my Sony desktops. The only problem with them is that they'll only support 2gigs of RAM, otherwise they're fast workhorses.

Win7, on my laptop, has taken some getting used to and I'm not completely sure of the ins and outs of it.

Same with our Apple devices. I think I have one app on my Iphone5 and maybe two on the Ipad2 I inherited from the wife.

I guess if I have to learn new stuff, I'd rather it be different than operating systems. I was given a commercial sewing machine for helping some friends out and I'd rather learn how to do auto upholstery than putting the time in on a computer upgrade.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I have XP on 2 computers, Windows 7 on Laptop and Windows 8.1 on this computer. I do like 7 much better than 8.1. My biggest issue with 8.1 is when I hook up my camera to dl pics. It wont recognize my camera as where 7 and XP does. I do hate the way 8.1 wants me to dl pics so I go into my computer and copy and paste all my pictures. Also 8.1 doesn't recognize my estimate program as where 7 and XP does. There are also some other thing I don't like about 8.1, little things when the mouse is at the edge of the screen.

I can upgrade the laptop to 8 for free but am reluctant to do so.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wolf,

You are correct, I don't like change.

Especially when I have NO PROBLEMS with what I have. Change only for change sake is not progress. Necessary change because something is broken is. 

I guess one could blame my father. One of his more frequent expressions was, "it's perfectly adequate"

Think about those words, PERFECTLY adequate. 

I'm all for tweaking, customizing, and adjusting. I have done that with my XP boxes. It takes time to get a computer so it feels comfortable - to make it perfectly adequate. 

There's another saying we all know, "if it ain't broke, don't fix it"

I do not need, nor want, to spend hundreds of dollars and god knows how many hours on an operating system that will force me to adapt to it especially when I have one that is PERFECTLY ADEQUATE and not broken. 

I'm all for offering another OS to those who tire quickly of the old and need a new challenge. But why force those of us who are satisfied with our status quo to live life by someone else's standards ?


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

Have they not Supported XP long enough? 
I remember upgrading an older HP desktop running xp to Windows 7. It just worked so much better; It manage resources better, Supported a ton of drivers, Better options with networking and remote desktop, and Internet explorer has come a long way. So many little bugs that XP had just when away with W7. Going back to xp is a stone age move.

I use W8 as my Main computer and plan (saving up) to get a surface pro.

Those of you who are not into W8: you waited this long so I would say to you that you might as well wait a little longer, Windows 9 is around the corner.

If anyone looking into getting a new laptop, Microsoft is running a new promotion. You have to walk into your local Microsoft store with an Old laptop Running XP and they will give you $100 credit towards a purchase of a new computer. If you are on the fence this is a good deal. Link http://www.microsoftstore.com/store...?ClickID=caiw7pkq7pnlafvqaswkiwq7wwpqnawv4zzk


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Yup they gots people hooked and know how to keep them


That reminds me:








Ah, but the pusher ruin your body
Lord, he'll leave your, he'll leave your mind to scream


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

BTW, PAT,

I've breathed life into two old boxes (one a Pentium III with 930 mhz and 512 ram) with some flavors of Ubuntu. It's nice to network with XP and win 7 without jumping through all sorts of hoops. They start RIGHT up and shut RIGHT down and all sorts or WORKING free software. 

Sure, the Lubuntu on the old anemic box is lite, but smoother than XP was in it. 

And the other box is a Pentium 4 1300 mhz with 1gb ram. It's running Mint real sweet. I forgotten what running a machine without so much bloatware was like. 

Linux has become MUCH more loser friendly, even I can muddle my way through OR find the answer on the internet. And they are so much more customizable than the direction MS is following set by Jobs.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I was in home depot today. I noticed the xp screen saver on one of the register. I thought wow, cha ching windows.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm running XP with boot camp on my iMac. Since I also have to upgrade to quickbooks 2014 within a month, perhaps I should just get the mac quickbooks and be done with windows. My bookkeeper said the mac version is pretty comparable to the windows QB now, so something to think about.


----------



## 12th man (Mar 18, 2014)

Damon T said:


> I'm running XP with boot camp on my iMac. Since I also have to upgrade to quickbooks 2014 within a month, perhaps I should just get the mac quickbooks and be done with windows. My bookkeeper said the mac version is pretty comparable to the windows QB now, so something to think about.


I was thinking about quickbooks online. Has anyone tried that?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

> After 12 years, support for Windows XP will end on *April 8, 2014*


RIP XP. A great Os

Pat


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Just got a laptop with windows 8 and portable printer to start doing some bids in the van before I pull away. Windows 8 is taking some getting used to but seems pretty user friendly. Hoping this new approach cuts down on my work at home hours.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

MIZZOU said:


> Just got a laptop with windows 8 and portable printer to start doing some bids in the van before I pull away. Windows 8 is taking some getting used to but seems pretty user friendly. Hoping this new approach cuts down on my work at home hours.



Mizzou,

Mac were ALWAYS user friendly, one never has to think for oneself, and is un-enabled from doing so. That's why I went PC from the get go, I like to customize. 

Son Jake is still trying to get used to 8.1 after 4 months, and he was even a fan of Vista. 

Andy Borowitz had a funny "report"



> GATES SPENDS ENTIRE FIRST DAY BACK IN OFFICE
> TRYING TO INSTALL WINDOWS 8.1​
> REDMOND, WASHINGTON (The Borowitz Report)—Bill Gates’s first day at work in the newly created role of technology adviser got off to a rocky start yesterday as the Microsoft founder struggled for hours to install the Windows 8.1 upgrade.
> 
> ...


----------

